

Interview with an “Apple” Journalist - codeka
http://blog.sawilson.org/2015/01/interview-with-apple-journalist.html

======
diminoten
No names, then names CNet and calls the leaker a 'she'.

The future of journalism, folks.

~~~
Ronsenshi
No names is related to "You can't use my name.". I don't see how mention of
CNet is a problem here.

I agree with the latter part about gender. Noticed it immediately - that's not
how it should be handled. I hope it'll be removed.

Then again - that might just be a way to mislead.

~~~
20kleagues
I agree, stating the gender is the wrong way to go about it. It might be a way
to mislead, but someone else could get the axe for this as a result.

